#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Ритрит с Гарченом Ринпоче в Израиле.

## Miruka Ze

С 25 по 27 августа в кибуце Адмит (на севере Израиля) состоится ритрит с Гарченом Ринпоче.
Подробности (на иврите) на израильском сайте учеников http://garchen.org.il/visit.html
Заявки на участие принимаются до 11 августа!

----------


## pilot

а перевод на русский будет?

----------


## Eternal Jew

А зачем? Разве Вы не понимаете иврит?

----------


## pilot

Увы мне, дружище

----------


## Eternal Jew

Странная ситуация тогда возникла, очень странная - чтобы получить Дхарму, нужно знать иврит...  :Smilie:

----------

pilot (19.08.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Повезло жителям Израиля, редко услышишь о том что большой Учитель дает там Учение.

----------


## pilot

Таки-да, дорогой Дондуп, только говорят надо знать иврит...

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ну, наверное, много пономать не надо. Там телефончик есть, и уверяю Вас, что без < русских > там не обошлось. Позваните, скажите два слова, типа по-русски давай и Вам чего-то ответят.
Если совсем не справитесь и Вам это важно, то я позвоня для Вас, только скажите.

----------

pilot (19.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Повезло жителям Израиля, редко услышишь о том что большой Учитель дает там Учение.


Жителям Израиля ВООБЩЕ повезло!!!

----------


## pilot

Слава, спасибо! Планировали в это время быть недалеко от Тель-авива. (Кирьян Тивон)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Слава меня опередил....  :Smilie: 

А вообще, складывается стойкое впечатление, что в Страну некоторые достойные Учителя ездят чаще, чем в бывшую "одну шестую части суши"  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Жителям Израиля ВООБЩЕ повезло!!!


От Ближнего Востока, колыбели авраамических учений,  с его непрерывной войной и культурой ненависти на мой взгляд лучше держатся подальше. В одной жизни ты еврей, успешно повоевавший в ЦАХАЛе, в следующей обитатель нижних миров, потом араб-террорист и так по кругу.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> От Ближнего Востока, колыбели авраамических учений,  с его непрерывной войной и культурой ненависти на мой взгляд лучше держатся подальше. В одной жизни ты еврей, успешно повоевавший в ЦАХАЛе, в следующей обитатель нижних миров, потом араб-террорист и так по кругу.


Всё изменяется. Но всё может изменится к лутшему!

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению в наше время все меняется к худшему и не только в Израиле....

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Слава, спасибо! Планировали в это время быть недалеко от Тель-авива. (Кирьян Тивон)


Тивон - место замечательное и посторальное. Там < русских > меньше ( место пристижное ), но < мы > везде. Так что кто-нибудь найдётся! А если нет, то моё предложение в силе. Если я провильно понимаю, то на таких мероприятиях есть два переводчика, на иврит ( хотя интелегентные израильтяне свободно говорят по-английски ) и на русский. Если нет, то я уверен, что это можно организовать, найдутся добрые люди на месте знающие эти два языка.
Хотя у меня есть подозрение, что Вы сами по-английски понимаете и говорите. По указаному телефону можно говорить по-английски.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> К сожалению в наше время все меняется к худшему и не только в Израиле....


Да!
Но без веры в лутшее..

----------


## pilot

все понял, спасибо  :Smilie:  а мне кажется, что мир очень сильно изменился в лучшую сторону...

----------

Слава Эркин (19.08.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Google-переводчик в помощь :Smilie: 


Телефон (диалект): 03-9088666
E-mail (Талли): garchen.israel @ gmail.com
Для информации и регистрации на английском языке, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нами по почте: garchen.israel @ gmail.com
Визит организован - группой студентов Гарчена Ринпоче. Мы приглашаем всех, кто интересуется принять участие в организации свяжитесь с нами.

Так что на английском точно поймут :Smilie:

----------

